# Darkrose Manor 2012 - 'Darkrose Small-O'



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

2012 at Darkrose Manor. The scaled down version of 2010's 'The Hollow' Or as we have begun to call it... "Darkrose Small-O" We had fun - it was far less stress this year.

We sat on the porch again, just the two of us. We haven't done that since our first year. We were just the witch and the pirate on our 10th anniversary enjoying handing out candy to our visitors. 454 tots by the end of the night - which we found surprising and were grateful for despite the lack of a completely enshrouded house.

Now that we've reminded ourselves how much the simplicity of our love for Halloween truly is, we just might be able to happily get back to basics for next year after all.

Darkrose Manor [email protected]@[email protected]@offsite=true&lang=en-us&page_show_url=%2Fphotos%2Ffilialunadesigns%2Fsets%2F72157631919855808%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Ffilialunadesigns%2Fsets%2F72157631919855808%2F&set_id=72157631919855808&[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@%2Fphotos%2Ffilialunadesigns%2Fsets%2F72157631919855808%2Fshow%2F&page_show_back_url=%2Fphotos%2Ffilialunadesigns%2Fsets%2F72157631919855808%2F&set_id=72157631919855808&jump_to=


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Those photos were great! I loved the kind of rustic look and all the lights really set a tone.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Oh WOW your setup is amazing - I LOVE the walkway with the lanterns and JOLs - so much to look at and so much work I'm sure to set up. Worth every minute. Well done Darkrose!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, that's a _scaled down_ version? OMG! It's visually stunning and has a such a look of antiquity.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

+1....what Roxy said.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very beautiful guys. Congrats on your tenth, tomorrow is thenth of my hunatress and myself. Cheers!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Devils Chariot said:


> Very beautiful guys. Congrats on your tenth, tomorrow is thenth of my hunatress and myself. Cheers!


Thanks so much, Devils Chariot! And a VERY HAPPY 10th ANNIVERSARY TO YOU AS WELL!!!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> Holy crap, that's a _scaled down_ version? OMG! It's visually stunning and has a such a look of antiquity.


Thanks, Roxy! You really put a smile on our faces this morning!


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Headless said:


> Oh WOW your setup is amazing - I LOVE the walkway with the lanterns and JOLs - so much to look at and so much work I'm sure to set up. Worth every minute. Well done Darkrose!


Thanks, Headless! Really appreciate the kind words! It was actually pretty low-stress for us this year. Only took about 2 days in total to set up. Compared to our usual three months, LOL. It was agreat year and makes us feel great that you all appreciate it, even if it's not the lengths we would normally go to. We were really able to reconnect with the simple beauty of the holiday this year. 

Thanks, again to everyone!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Roxy has it spot on.... it's "Visually stunning" . I Love haunts that have that kind of old world creepy feeling.


----------



## k-angel (Jul 31, 2012)

Really liked how you created different levels for lighting using what appears to be logs. Genius!


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

"That's scaled down?" was my thought too. You have one of the most intriguing paths I have seen. It has a feeling of a magical place and a story goes with it. Nicely done and congrats on your 10th.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

You sure went BIG going Small-O! Love the look you've achieved with your scaled-down version. I think small vignettes can have great impact—as things are not so spread around—which yours brings in truck-loads! Great work. :jol:


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

WOW! That is amazing!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice work. If that's "scaled down", I'd love to see full blown. Very visually attractive scenery, wonderful lighting, and like someone else said, it has an old world, rustic feel to it. Almost like an actual witches house out in the middle of the woods.


----------



## darkrosemanor (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks so much, everyone! Again, I can't say enough how all of you are truly inspirational to us as well! Thank you!


----------



## creeperguardian (Nov 6, 2012)

WOAH wow great work detail is awsome and that outta this world creepy stuff i like


----------



## studiokraft (Feb 7, 2012)

I have to agree, I can't believe that this is a scaled-down version of your haunt! Awesome detail, very well done!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Small-O? Well if you say so, but there's plenty of detail and so many great elements in there. Just amazing.


----------

